# WGGB News40 Springfield Weapons discovered after pursuit



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Chase ends in arrest*
SPRINGFIELD,MA(abc40)--State police were busy with a car chase on Interstate 91 last night. The chase went from Springfield to Enfield, Connecticut before finally ending on Arthur Picard Road in Springfield.
One of the people in the vehicle was arrested by state police.
They are currently searching for the second occupant of the vehicle.
State police tell abc 40 that 2 loaded shot guns were found in the vehicle.
The suspect in custody is facing a number of motor vehicle violations as well as a number of weapons charges.
He will be arraigned in Springfield district court later this morning.


----------

